# will 245/40/18 275/35/18 rub in 99 540 spt?



## ProV1 (Oct 13, 2003)

no mods, no rolls, no m5 liners. mostly 2 ppl on board. i dont wanna do any mods.

or shoudl i stick w/ 235/40 and 265/35 instead?


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

ProV1 said:


> no mods, no rolls, no m5 liners. mostly 2 ppl on board. i dont wanna do any mods.
> 
> or shoudl i stick w/ 235/40 and 265/35 instead?


From personal experience I can tell you that the front won't rub using a 245/40/18.

From hearsay only, I can tell you with a pretty good degree of confidence that 275/35/18s will rub in the back. I think you would need fender rolling at least to cope with the 275s.

I don't know if 265s will rub in the back.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

sb540 said:


> From personal experience I can tell you that the front won't rub using a 245/40/18.
> 
> From hearsay only, I can tell you with a pretty good degree of confidence that 275/35/18s will rub in the back. I think you would need fender rolling at least to cope with the 275s.
> 
> I don't know if 265s will rub in the back.


It depends on the offset of your wheels too. I have 18x8.5 on all 4 corners with 245/40-18 on all 4 corners and I have minor rubbing in the back with my Hamman HM-2 wheels.

I rolled the fenders and do a max neg camber alignment spec on the rears and have rubbing in extreme conditions, full tank and 4-5 adults in the car. Otherwise, 2 people are not a problem.


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> It depends on the offset of your wheels too. I have 18x8.5 on all 4 corners with 245/40-18 on all 4 corners and I have minor rubbing in the back with my Hamman HM-2 wheels.
> 
> I rolled the fenders and do a max neg camber alignment spec on the rears and have rubbing in extreme conditions, full tank and 4-5 adults in the car. Otherwise, 2 people are not a problem.


That is actually good to know since I also have HM2 18 inch wheels with 245/40/18s and I experience minor rubbing in the back under the same, full-load conditions that you describe. I think it must be particular to the HM2 wheels becasue most people I talk to who run this tire and wheel combo do not have any rubbing in the back. BTW, I am also riding on H&R sport springs, so I am "lowered" as well. I recently, as an experiment, switched to a staggered 17 inch setup (66M wheels) with 255/40s on the back, and there is no rubbing at all. I have not found that he camber adjustment affects rubbing at all, but it sure does affect tire wear on the inside edge of the rear tires.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

sb540 said:


> I have not found that he camber adjustment affects rubbing at all, but it sure does affect tire wear on the inside edge of the rear tires.


True, so rotate every 5k miles and you should get better results. Unfortunately on my first set of Rondell R72's, I bent a couple and couldn't rotate. I waited until the tires were spent and ordered the HM2's. Rondell discontinued the R72's and I got hosed and had to replace all 4.

I absolutely LOVE the max neg rear camber alignment spec for handling in the twisties. I recently moved to a home in the mountains and really get to enjoy the car's abilities, which appear to be endless.


----------



## ELOVE525 (Jun 18, 2003)

well, i am running 265/35 on the rear and i get rubbing also. Btw, I have the Breyton Magic Racing. I've been debating on the best solution to fixing this. Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 14, 2003)

*My set up...*

I've got AC Schnitzer 19x8.5 and 19x9.0 with 245/35/19, 275/30/19...only minor rubbing in the back under certain conditions...

1. Large people in the back seats...
2. Hard cornering - .... making turns of about 55 degrees at 40 mph...
3. going over little bumps in the road

These are the only times I have experienced rubbing.

BUT - There is no damage at all to the tires. YET...I hope there isn't any to come!


----------



## jwalther (Oct 7, 2003)

ELOVE525 said:


> well, i am running 265/35 on the rear and i get rubbing also. Btw, I have the Breyton Magic Racing. I've been debating on the best solution to fixing this. Let me know what you come up with.


I just had 18" Breyton Visions installed Friday, with 265/35s in the rear. No problems yet, and it appears I've got plenty of clearance.

Jeff


----------



## ELOVE525 (Jun 18, 2003)

jwalther said:


> I just had 18" Breyton Visions installed Friday, with 265/35s in the rear. No problems yet, and it appears I've got plenty of clearance.
> 
> Jeff


Your not the first to mention that. For a while, I thought (and still think),I had a suspension being that the car sits about 1/2 lower on the rear passenger side, but when i took it to the dealer, they just told me thats the way these cars are. I need to find a solution because its getting annoying.


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

*Hamman HM2 rubbing*

That is good to know, because I'm trying to decide between Hamann HM2's and BBS RK's. I don't want to roll fenders or install liners either.

Does anyone know the weight of the 18x8.5 HM2's?


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Most repro wheels that fit both front and rear hover in the 18 to 20mm positive offset range. This is OK for 8" wheels. However when you go up to 8-1/2" to 10" wheels in the rear, you need a 25 to 28mm offset. Wheels that are designed to fit both the front and rear have offsets under 22mm and they will generally rub the rear fender lip with tires wider than 245mm. Offsets greater than 25mm will generally not fit in the front without spacers. 

For example, a 275 tire will usually fit in the rear on a wheel with 26mm offset (M5 or 540i stagger wheels), but with the aftermarket/repro wheels with 22mm or less....forget it.


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

I have staggered OEM M5 wheels (8" in front and 9" in rear) with 245s on front and 275s in the back. Plus I have the Dinan Stage II suspension, which I believe sits lower than the H&R springs. I am experiencing some rubbing in the rear passenger side during certain conditions. 4 adults in car, certain dips in the road and hard left hand cornering. I still cant determine if it is the fender lip or liner that is rubbing. No apparent damage to the tire and I see no "polished" portions of the lip... yet. Guess I'm too lazy to take the wheel off and look for indicators in the liner.

As a side note, I know a guy running Dinan 18 inch wheels on his M5 and he has 275s ON FRONT and 285s on the rear! All he had to do was roll his fender ips and no problems. Looks really bas azz. Makes mine look like bicycle tires  According to Dinan, having those monster tires in the front greatly reduces the understeer associated with the e39.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

305/45/22's rub in a 2003 4X4 Ford Expedition  :eeps:


----------



## smooth6 (Oct 4, 2003)

ProV1 said:


> no mods, no rolls, no m5 liners. mostly 2 ppl on board. i dont wanna do any mods.
> 
> or shoudl i stick w/ 235/40 and 265/35 instead?


Stick with 235/40-18 and 265/35-18. I have this set up with Dinan Stage 3 suspension and have not experienced rubbing in the two years that I've had this combination.


----------



## tms0425 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Where to find someone to roll fenders?*

I have a little bit of rubbing over whoop de do's with my 265/35-18's on 18x9's.

How do you find someone reputable who would have the correct tool and could do the rolling, wheel liners, or pull the fenders if necessary? Do you just start calling body shops? I'm not confident enough to just get the tool and do it myself.

If any of the Tire Rack guys know anyone in Northern Indiana who does this that would be great.


----------



## Twenties (Mar 5, 2004)

Go 265/35 max in rear. Make sure your offset is 18-22 range. You should be fine with this combo but seems like some still have trouble. No one will guarantee you anything when go aggressive with wheels and tires. If they do run.
I run 275s in rear, fenders are rolled, liners are "trimmed" (didn't try M5 liners) and they do rub under the more extreme conditions everyone else has mentioned above. I don't mind too much b/c i'm on 20s so i kinda expected it. If it were 18s i'd be more upset.


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

I currently have 18x8.5 and P245/45YR18 front and 18x9.5 and P275/35YR18 rear wheels/tires. The fornt don't rub at all, but the rear do slightly over large bumps and/or when the suspension compresses over undulations in the road.

I'm about to install M5 rear fenderliners and also replace the suspension with H&R springs and Koni Yellow shocks. Once I get that all installed, I see how everything goes then. But for now, here's how it looks with the stock sport suspension...


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

BrettInLJ said:


> That is good to know, because I'm trying to decide between Hamann HM2's and BBS RK's. I don't want to roll fenders or install liners either.
> 
> Does anyone know the weight of the 18x8.5 HM2's?


I have these and the combined weight with new 245/40-18 S-03's is 50lbs according to the Wheel Exchange - that was the shipping weight of each when I ordered them.


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

jvr530i said:


> I have these and the combined weight with new 245/40-18 S-03's is 50lbs according to the Wheel Exchange - that was the shipping weight of each when I ordered them.


That's funny, the Hammans didn't come up when I searched for wheels for my car on TireRack. Am I doing something wrong?

The BBS RK's are 18 x 8.5 and listed as 13mm offset, and these do come up as fitting. Is that too small of offset after all, considering the above comments?


----------



## Twenties (Mar 5, 2004)

*Offset*

Brett:

As far as offset for your front wheels here what i know. I run 9.0" wide in front on 22mm offset. You want to run 8.5" wide on 13mm offset.

1" = 25.4 mm.

The offset you want to run is a 9mm difference from mine, meaning sticks out 9/25 (0.36") of an inch more.

However, since the wheel is 0.50" narrower (.25" on each side of the hub) that would mean that your set-up would actually only stick out (0.36-0.25=0.11" more) meaning 2mm more. This will likely still clear your fenders.

The reason people suggest 18-22mm is because this is a conservative figure, assuming your using wider wheels (i.e. 9-10"). When you use narrower wheels you can increase (lower number) offset to get more aggressive look of wider wheels.

Twenties


----------

